# Need 1 crew for Liberty Ship trip out of Freeport. Thursday 6/13



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Going out to grab snapper. $40 to cover fuel, bait and ice. Call or text 2094847739. Mikkel

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

wiznut said:


> Going out to grab snapper. $40 to cover fuel, bait and ice. Call or text 2094847739. Mikkel
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Crew full

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------

